# Attention All Motorcycle Riders !



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 11, 2011)

Although I would not use a helmet of this style (open face??? no idea what we call those in the US) I just love them. If this guy does full face helmets, I would consider ordering some for the studio with a one-off design 

Photo moto : Ces casques présentent des aspects étonnants

Enjoy!


----------



## SCraig (Dec 11, 2011)

Nah, I like mine just like it is


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll keep my standard Shoei & Arai full face helmets for road going and Fox for off road. About the only people the wear open face helmets in the US are Goldwing or trials riders.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 11, 2011)

Come on you guys, don't you want to ride around with a giant tit on you head?

:lmao:


----------



## SCraig (Dec 11, 2011)

Fox_Racing_Guy said:


> I'll keep my standard Shoei & Arai full face helmets for road going and Fox for off road. About the only people the wear open face helmets in the US are Goldwing or trials riders.


Don't forget the Harley guys


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 11, 2011)

SCraig said:


> Don't forget the Harley guys



No room for a tit on a Harley rider's helmet, they wear bowls on their heads  :lmao:


----------

